# Sinp



## holedoc (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi just wondering has anyone got over on a sinp. I have a job offer with a semi state body and I applied in November and in January they looked for more info got that off to them and they confirmed receipt of that 5 weeks ago. Anyone know how long it takes and is there anyway for me to track my progress as. They have said not to contact them while my application is being processed.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

hi my email is <snip> We came through SINP last june ,we applied in may ,got papers in may and fly out in june.wexford family.


----------



## holedoc (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Tracy thanks for the reply how long from application until u received your papers. Was it within a month. Do u know is there anyway for me to track my progress. Thanks again


----------

